
Spark Innovation Through Empathic Design - seanieb
https://hbr.org/1997/11/spark-innovation-through-empathic-design
======
seanieb
May favorite quote:

>If no current product exists in the market that embodies at least the most
primitive form of a new product, consumers have no foundation on which to
formulate their opinions.

